# Alfex Regimental Watches



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've just bought an Alfex, Swiss made, ETA quartz watch with The Royal Artillery regimental emblem on the dial.

My Uncle Ken says it will make a good raffle prize at The British Legion and who am I to argue







.

I'll give it a polish and stick it in a box







.

Does anyone know if these would be made for the regiment or are they souvenirs from somewhere







?

I found the Alfex site but can't find anything about regimental watches. Any ideas







?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You've let me down badly people














.

It's got "mod dep" on the back







and British Crown Copyright







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A question for Eddie perhaps?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I know Rich







.

I don't want to go begging to the other place though. Its a matter of pride







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Alfex would have made these watches at the request the government as a one off custom job for some sort of regimental award.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Many thanks Roy







.

Its quite a handsome thing. I'll take some pics before it goes.


----------

